# 428 GC ED starting



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

I called 800 831 1117 and spoke to a human. Until it's released to the carrier, they may not be too helpful.

Edit - they'll probably give you estimated trucking dates, don't believe them. They're probably for non ED cars that get thru customs really fast.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> I called 800 831 1117 and spoke to a human. Until it's released to the carrier, they may not be too helpful.
> 
> Edit - they'll probably give you estimated trucking dates, don't believe them. They're probably for non ED cars that get thru customs really fast.


Thanks frank325. I'll try calling in a few days. I hope it's not too much longer. Both kids are home from college and having an extra car will cut down on the disputes!

Do you have a re-delivery date yet? You must be very close.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Thanks frank325. I'll try calling in a few days. I hope it's not too much longer. Both kids are home from college and having an extra car will cut down on the disputes!
> 
> Do you have a re-delivery date yet? You must be very close.


Nope :thumbdwn:

I called a couple times last week and it's been in the same status, essentially waiting to get released to the carrier. Based on Adrian's guess last week, I'm hoping mid to late next week I'm driving her home. He does this enough that I'm hoping he's right.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> Nope :thumbdwn:
> 
> I called a couple times last week and it's been in the same status, essentially waiting to get released to the carrier. Based on Adrian's guess last week, I'm hoping mid to late next week I'm driving her home. He does this enough that I'm hoping he's right.


I called the number you provided and later my CA. The woman on the phone said my car should be given to the carrier later in the week and my CA said I can expect delivery early next week, so hopefully Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## 1northcar (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the updates. I completely missed that Michael Jackson memorial. When we stayed at the Bayerischer hotel on a prior ED I recall the in hotel video confirming that Michael Jackson (along with The Beatles) had been prior guests. Believing that was the hotel Michael dangled his child I recall our kids attempting to replicate the event from our balcony for a photo op. However I believe a subsequent Internet search claimed the dangling hotel was in Berlin. Now I will have to go back and learn whether my first impression was in fact correct.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

1northcar said:


> Thanks for the updates. I completely missed that Michael Jackson memorial. When we stayed at the Bayerischer hotel on a prior ED I recall the in hotel video confirming that Michael Jackson (along with The Beatles) had been prior guests. Believing that was the hotel Michael dangled his child I recall our kids attempting to replicate the event from our balcony for a photo op. However I believe a subsequent Internet search claimed the dangling hotel was in Berlin. Now I will have to go back and learn whether my first impression was in fact correct.


Thanks. You are right, it was Berlin. I had heard it was Munich and passed that along without checking my facts.

The Bayerischer is a very nice hotel. We stopped in briefly to have a look around. Location is good too as its close to the Marienplatz.


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

frank325 said:


> Nope :thumbdwn:
> 
> I called a couple times last week and it's been in the same status, essentially waiting to get released to the carrier. Based on Adrian's guess last week, I'm hoping mid to late next week I'm driving her home. He does this enough that I'm hoping he's right.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMyCa35_mOg


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

At long last, my car is here in the states. Here's a picture at the dealership. I decided to get the Autobahhd film installed so that will get done on Tuesday and I can pick up Wednesday, June 10th. Assuming I do pick up on that day, it will have been 44 days from drop off to redelivery. I lost 12 days because the car sat on the docks in Bremerhaven waiting for the Torino to bring her this way.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Not fair! you dropped off after me and you see yours in person already. But, we're both taking them home for good on the same day (assuming my waggoners truck doesn't run off the road).


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> Not fair! you dropped off after me and you see yours in person already. But, we're both taking them home for good on the same day (assuming my waggoners truck doesn't run off the road).


It's weird how this stuff goes. Do you know if you had any damage to repair at VPC? Or did you have any port installed options? Could that have delayed your redelivery? Mine cleared VPC and customs reasonably quickly. Landed on 5/30 and put on a truck on 6/4.

Enjoy your drive back home and don't forget to post some redelivery pics!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> It's weird how this stuff goes. Do you know if you had any damage to repair at VPC? Or did you have any port installed options? Could that have delayed your redelivery? Mine cleared VPC and customs reasonably quickly. Landed on 5/30 and put on a truck on 6/4.
> 
> Enjoy your drive back home and don't forget to post some redelivery pics!


I had no damage at drop off. I did ask about possible damage during shipping and was told they didn't see any work orders like that. Got to port on 5/22 and will be on a truck on 6/8 or 6/9. I wish i knew what the delay was, but something must have happened and I just don't know about it.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

The car is almost home. I pick up tomorrow at 4 p.m. It's funny how the last 24 hours seem like the longest part of the wait!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> The car is almost home. I pick up tomorrow at 4 p.m. It's funny how the last 24 hours seem like the longest part of the wait!


I hear ya! My flight to ATL is tomorrow at 6 AM (so early!). Less than 24 hours away from driving her home.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> I hear ya! My flight to ATL is tomorrow at 6 AM (so early!). Less than 24 hours away from driving her home.


Nice! Be sure to post some pics from the road. Have a good drive home.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Home sweet home! She's home at long last! 44 days from drop-off to delivery.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

We're redelivery twins. Congrats. Oh, and make sure that miracle gro doesn't fall off the shelf and land on your new car. If it does, it might grow into an SUV, then you'll have two.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats, nitinkarkhanis! She looks great parked in her new home.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

I love your pictures. I'm a former Canon shooter (wedding pro) who just jumped ship and went the mirrorless route. I have a Sony A7II and highly recommend it. Along with the Zeiss lenses it is really amazing. I currently have the 24-70 and 70-200. they are the sharpest fastest lenses I have ever used. 

We leased a 535 last year so it will be a few years before we can do an ED, but I'm seriously considering it for our next car.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys! The wait, as you know, was excruciating but now that she's home it was definitely worth it.

Please post some pics of your cars in their new environs.

Judy G, I hear great thing about the Sony cameras and the Zeiss lenses are fantastic. I friend of mine has two Zeiss manual focus primes and he swears by them.

Enjoy your new 535, it looks terrific.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Love your pics, your last meal looks delicious. where was it?

Seeing how gorgeous your grand coupe looks in its m-sport attire it is making seriously consider it for my next car. Plus it can be had in carbon black which is just an awesome color. The only downside is the lack of a manual and I'm dying to get back my 3rd pedal.

I guess it will come down to a LCI 335i in Med Blue or the 428i gran coupe in Carbon black or Alpine white.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

3ismagic# said:


> Love your pics, your last meal looks delicious. where was it?
> 
> Seeing how gorgeous your grand coupe looks in its m-sport attire it is making seriously consider it for my next car. Plus it can be had in carbon black which is just an awesome color. The only downside is the lack of a manual and I'm dying to get back my 3rd pedal.
> 
> I guess it will come down to a LCI 335i in Med Blue or the 428i gran coupe in Carbon black or Alpine white.


Thanks very much! Our last dinner was probably the best one of the trip. We enjoyed it at the Spatenhaus an der Oper on Residenzstrasse.

I had originally ordered a Luxury Line, but after seeing a few M sports in person I changed my build and haven't regretted that decision at all. I really like the white and red combo.

I do miss a manual transmission, but the SAT in this car is fantastic and I can always use the paddle shifters to control the shift points.

My other decision point was 428 v. 435. I decided the power from the 428 was sufficient for my needs as the car can hit 100+ effortlessly. So, I used the dollars saved there to get all wheel drive since I live in the north.

Good luck with your decision and purchase and if you do an ED, please post trip details.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Many thanks to RKA who sent me some Menzerna Powerlock Sealant. I finally got a chance to apply it to the car. Here are some pics. My old cars are next! Thanks Raj!


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great report, pics and car! Congratulation!!! :thumbup:


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Anytime! She looks nice and shiny!! Did you put it on the glass too? I'm chomping at the bit waiting for mine...


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Not yet, regarding the windows. I was focused getting the paint and wheels protected. I also managed to get my 2002 325xiT done too, but couldn't get any pictures as my son took off with the car! I'll post some tomorrow. The last car to get done is my wife's 2007 X3.

I have to say that the sealant was a lot easier to apply than wax. I used the pad that Raj sent and that went on a like a breeze. I bought some yellow microfiber pads for the wheels and rubbed off the sealant with a high quality microfiber cloth.

Raj, I also picked up some gel Iron-X from www.autogeek.net for the wheels of the old cars. That stuff works great!

For those that are looking for good quality towels, checkout the theragcompany.com. I bough the microfiber towels there, including drying towels made by Dry Me a River.

I got the tip for the towels from the detailing forum.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

That's good to hear! I just placed a large order with car pro. I wanted to try a couple things. Didn't get the gel, but the spray formula should be fine. Let's see if I can get that last little bit of stuff off my winter wheels. 

Geez, you don't waste anytime! 2 cars down and 1 to go! Looking forward to seeing the other 2!


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

RKA said:


> That's good to hear! I just placed a large order with car pro. I wanted to try a couple things. Didn't get the gel, but the spray formula should be fine. Let's see if I can get that last little bit of stuff off my winter wheels.
> 
> Geez, you don't waste anytime! 2 cars down and 1 to go! Looking forward to seeing the other 2!


I originally ordered the spray, but the support staff at autogeek.net suggested the gel. What's nice about the gel is that you can control exactly where it ends up.

The weather hasn't been cooperative up here, but I finally got the opportunity today. I managed to clay the 2002 before sealing it.

Looks like your boat docks tomorrow in NY. Since you're in NJ, you could have your car by next week.

Won't be long now!


----------



## akthorp (Jun 16, 2012)

I notice on your car you have small M badges behind the front fenders. I got a 435 M sport and I don't have those. I haven't noticed them on pictures of other M Sports. 

What's with that?

Edited to add: I now notice they weren't there in Europe but they are there now.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

I ordered a set from Chad (F16X6) after I got back. I like the look of them on the white car.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

akthorp said:


> I notice on your car you have small M badges behind the front fenders. I got a 435 M sport and I don't have those. I haven't noticed them on pictures of other M Sports.
> 
> What's with that?
> 
> Edited to add: I now notice they weren't there in Europe but they are there now.


FYI they are also standard on Euro market M-sports


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks good! Now if it would stop raining around here for more than a day, I could enjoy a clean car for more then a few hours....


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks frank325! How did you make out with your tire ordeal?

I had an issue on my redelivery but my dealer took care of me. I had 3 small paint chips near the front tow hook from what I assume were the lashings from the ship. VPC missed it, but when I pointed it out to the dealer they handled it.

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

Okay, here are some picks of my 2002 with two coats of Powerlock applied. This stuff is great!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

I see a white x in the garage. Geez how many white bimmers do you own ?


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Wow, it's in fantastic shape!! Good job! How is it you got this far without touching the wife's car?


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

3 bimmers, yes I'm a lucky boy.

Thanks Raj, it was garaged for 13 years and I kept up with it. It does some rust work done though.

Wife's car is on the schedule for tomorrow. It's already been clayed and wheels cleaned. Powerlock is next!


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

3ismagic# said:


> I see a white x in the garage. Geez how many white bimmers do you own ?


By the way, I love your video, great work!


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

nitinkarkhanis said:


> Thanks frank325! How did you make out with your tire ordeal?
> 
> I had an issue on my redelivery but my dealer took care of me. I had 3 small paint chips near the front tow hook from what I assume were the lashings from the ship. VPC missed it, but when I pointed it out to the dealer they handled it.
> 
> Happy 4th everyone!


I didn't make out. They've basically screwed me over since I didn't notice it at the dealer. They're doing nothing. It's cosmetic and not super noticeable, so I'll just live with it. Fortunately it's the front passenger side, so I rarely even see that wheel and tire anyway.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

frank325 said:


> I didn't make out. They've basically screwed me over since I didn't notice it at the dealer. They're doing nothing. It's cosmetic and not super noticeable, so I'll just live with it. Fortunately it's the front passenger side, so I rarely even see that wheel and tire anyway.


Sorry to hear, how frustrating. Enjoy the car.


----------

